# [DEV][APP] Stormbird Backup - Another Apps Backup Tools



## J.Y.Daddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*Stormbird Backup is easy and powerful backup tool on Android.*










Just, another apps backup tools.
It's more easy and most powerful backup tools.

**REQUIRES ROOT and BUSYBOX **

*[Support model]*
All android devices

*[Support Android]*
Android Version 2.2 or UP.
CyanogenMod, MIUI, Any other custom roms all support.

*[Features]*
User apps & data backup / restore.
System apps data backup / restore.
Multi filtering support.
Apps list sort support.
Apps uninstall features support.
Also can be delete of Backup files.
Default Backup location is external SDcard(Auto).

*[Lite Edition]*
* User apps and data backup/restore only.
* Lite version has no AD.

*[Pro/Donate Edition]*
* Pro/Donate version are full support.
* User apps & data backup / restore.
* System apps data backup / restore.
* Multi filtering support.
* Apps list sort support.
* Apps uninstall features support.
* Also can be delete of Backup files.

*[Tip]*
* In the future, based on the Pro/Doate version update will be progress.
* This app is compatible with [Motomizer Expert] and [Andromizer Pro].

*[Download for Market]*
* Stormbird Backup Lite
* Stormbird Backup Pro/Donate

*Good luck with your android!*


----------



## J.Y.Daddy (Dec 7, 2011)

App's name was changed.
It's Stormbird Backup.








Enjoy~

Sent from my XT910S using Tapatalk 2


----------

